#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  "Горе от ума" (*не Грибоедов)

## Шавырин

Не думай – говорили они, чувствуй – твердили они ...

А с этим "*«Интеллект — это оружие, которое побеждает любого врага»* (IV. Наставления в сравнении с «Изысканными высказываниями» , Строфы 29—34)


(http://tibet-med.narod.ru/titd/titd57.htm)

Как быть ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Ну так не думать не значит быть тупым))

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

Может, типА, интеллект такой мощи, что ему и думать не надо, а он решение дает по быстроте на уровне ощущений. Как иинтуиция инженера или механика.

----------

Дордже (20.05.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

"В моей школе изначально за основу берётся безмыслие."(6-ой патриарх)

----------

ПавелПас (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> "В моей школе изначально за основу берётся безмыслие."(6-ой патриарх)


Не нужно при этом избавляться от всех мыслей, ﻿ создавая тем самым препятствия природе «Дао».

Безмыслие – это когда, пребывая в мыслях, не имеем мыслей (не увлекаемся мыслями).

Если в любых обстоятельствах сознание не загрязняется – это называется безмыслием. В своих мыслях нужно постоянно на- ходиться в стороне от всех явлений, чтобы не было (страстной) привязанности к ним.

Мы сосредотачиваемся на изначальной Природе истинной реальности (Таковости). Истинная реальность – это сущность мыслей. А мысли – это ﻿ функционирование истинной реальности. Самоприрода истинной реальности порождает мысли.

В безмыслии от чего мы отказываемся и на чём мы сосредотачиваем своё внимание? Мы отказываемся от двойственности (разделения всех явлений на две взаимоисключающие противоположности) и от беспокоящего нас сознания (мирских страстей)

---
Это из алтарной сутры. Насколько я понял, Хуэйнэн предлагал не выключить мышление, а просто не допускать бессмысленного мышления не вовлекаться в него "лично".

----------

Won Soeng (24.02.2019), Тимур Бутовский (25.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Всё верно алтарная сутра просто практическое руководство.

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

Кто умеет болтать красиво - много о чем трепется. Мне вот цитатка про оружие победы нравится:
_"Есть три идеала воинского искусства владения мечом. 
Первый идеал - когда меч сливается в одно целое с рукой воина. Когда он достигает этого, даже травинка может стать его оружием. 
Второй -когда меч в сердце воина и он может одолеть любого врага голыми руками. 
Но самый главный идеал воина -это отсутствие меча в руке и в сердце. Тогда воин обретает согласие со всем миром. Он клянется более не убивать, а нести мир человечеству_".

*Хотсан*, но полное тотальное безмыслие насколько это вообще можно - тоже штука интересная. Хотя бы потому что на этом фоне становится контрастно видно остальное, мыслимое.

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

Строго говоря, если есть мыслимое - это не безмыслие. Но ты правильно говоришь, что в этом состоянии мыслимое становится кому-то "видно", появляется наблюдатель отделенный от мыслепотока. Вот и Хуэйнэн об этом)

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

В буддизме развивают мудрость, которая рассеивает невежество. Для этого нужно размышлять, и размышлять в правильном направлении и о правильных вещах, для чего нужен базис из правильных воззрений. Призыв не думать, а чувствовать - скорее всего способствует развитию тупости и невежества.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Думаю в этом тезисе речь больше об интуиции,а не о тупости и невежестве.

----------

Фил (25.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

В дзен освобождение от привязанности к мышлению - общее место. Эта привязанность извращает восприятие. Речь не идёт о неспособности к мышлению. Речь идёт о способности к исследованию возникновения и прекращения мышления. Выйти за пределы. Но привязанность к мышлению вопиет: не трожь меня, тупица!

----------

Артур Гуахо (24.02.2019), Монферран (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Но ты правильно говоришь, что в этом состоянии мыслимое становится кому-то "видно"
> ...
> появляется наблюдатель отделенный от мыслепотока


Бывает и такое, что люди со мной соглашаются но пишут что-то совсем другое, не то что я.  :Smilie:  Я вот о чем. Когда кто-то говорит о полном безмыслии, чаще всего на самом деле речь идёт о том что кто-то пережил состояние когда де-факто _постоянно думал что не думает_ ***. Не знаю сколько уровней безмыслия есть, но необходимо загаситься на уровень сильнее/глубже, чтобы __потом__ понимать загрязнённость других состояний. В самом-то безмыслии ничего понимать не надо, иначе какое-ж это безмыслие! Если безмыслить и понимать, то это будет анекдот "я достиг безоценочного мышления, ай какой я молодец". Образно говоря, один раз увидев в чуть бОльшем городке сразу несколько 12-этажек я в детстве испытал шок и понял что единственная 9-этажка моего родного городишка далеко не небоскрёб, как о ней все шутили, хотя на фоне 2-5-этажных домиков именно так и казалось. Т.е. всё в сравнении.

Позиция *Антарадхана* понятна и заслуживает уважения, но ИМХО не надо впадать в крайности как безмыслия, так и опоры чисто на понималку без опыта психопрактик. Даже неудачный опыт - это опыт.

*** в дзен есть тезис "не проверяйтесь". Полагаю, именно во избежание этой ситуации.

----------

Хотсан (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нам что ни дай мы тут же намыслим кучу)))

Интеллект в буддийском смысле ничего не имеет общего с западным понятием интеелекта.

У буддистов это острые воспринимающие способности. Которые отражаются не в совокупности академических знаний и прочитанного и изученного, а в способности "схватывать" суть объекта. То, что только умственными способностями не понять.

Умные дети порой могут интуитивно понять взрослых, иногда быстрее этих самых взрослых. 

Дима, take it easy))) Тут про мудрость и живой глубокий ум.

----------

Алма (18.05.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Дима, take it easy)))


I am calm , as a boa  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> Не знаю сколько уровней безмыслия есть, но необходимо загаситься на уровень сильнее/глубже, чтобы __потом__ понимать загрязнённость других состояний.


Так и есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы можете видеть и эти буквы и пустое пространство вокруг букв. В каждой мысли есть начало и завершение. Не важно , пресекается мысль в начале или в конце, прекращение мысли возвращает ум в момент до ее возникновения. Вы можете немного поиграть с произношением слов. Вы може... поиг... про... сл.... в... м... п... п... с... ..............

Ловите пустоту от слов, от звуков, входите и пребывайте в ней. Что ни возникает - не влечет внимания, внимание остается в пустоте.


Но как ни объясняй - мышление превращает это в сомнения, рассуждения и обсуждения. Нужно обнаружить тишину и увидеть, что она не возникает и не прекращается. Потом это же обнаруживается во всех дверях чувств. В эт можно входить умом и телом, в этом можно пребывать. Можно тренировать такое пребывание, как владение инструментом, до естественности, привычности, до легкости и виртуозности.

----------

Артур Гуахо (25.02.2019), Монферран (24.02.2019), Хотсан (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> Можно тренировать такое пребывание, как владение инструментом, до естественности, привычности, до легкости и виртуозности.


Интересное описание. А такое "просачивание в нирвану через щели шести дверей" совместимо с обычной социальной активностью? Я имею в виду не мешает ли это видеть, улавливать смыслы речи, не тормозит ли мышление? Мы же, получается, заглушаем сансару таким образом. Вернее, она сама затихает постепенно.

----------

ПавелПас (24.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Особенность чань/дзэнского "безмыслия" (если перевести кит. _у-синь_ 無心 буквальнее, будет "не-ум" или даже "не-сердце") в том, что восприятие мира не только не прекращается, но становится совершеннее, безупречнее. Это и есть таковостное восприятие: достоверное, неопосредованное, неискажающее... (По сути, оно прекрасно описано в Калака сутте).

НЕ-УМ

Линьцзи сидел на берегу реки, когда к нему подошел философ, поклонился и задал вопрос: "Какова суть вашего учения?"
Линьцзи посмотрел на него и не произнес ни единого слова. Философ подумал про себя: "Он очень стар, наверное, к тому же и глухой" и крикнул:
- Похоже, Вы не слышите меня! Я спрашиваю: какова суть вашего послания?
Линьцзи засмеялся. Философ подумал: "Что-то странное. Сначала он не ответил, теперь смеется! Может быть он притворяется, что услышал меня? Но поскольку он не ответил на мой вопрос, значит он ничего не услышал".
И тогда ученый закричал еще громче:
- Я спрашиваю, какова суть вашего учения? Линьцзи спокойно сказал:
- Сначала я ответил - безмолвие. Но Вы не смогли этого понять и мне пришлось спуститься немного ниже. Я сказал - смех, радость. Но Вы не смогли понять даже этого. Поэтому мне приходится спуститься еще ниже.
И он написал пальцем на песке: "медитация", сказав: "Это мое учение".
Ученый попросил:
- Не могли бы Вы уточнить свою мысль, сделать ее более четкой.
Тогда Линьцзи написал на песке более крупными буквами: "МЕДИТАЦИЯ".
Философ становился все более раздраженным и спросил:
- Вы что, шутите? Я прошу уточнить, детализировать свою мысль, а Вы пишите то же самое, только более крупными буквами. Я профессор философии!
Линьцзи воскликнул:
- Почему же Вы сразу об этом не сказали! И он написал: НЕ-УМ.
Профессор стукнул себя по голове и ушел, даже не попрощавшись.

----------

Артур Гуахо (25.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2019), Пема Дролкар (25.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересное описание. А такое "просачивание в нирвану через щели шести дверей" совместимо с обычной социальной активностью? Я имею в виду не мешает ли это видеть, улавливать смыслы речи, не тормозит ли мышление? Мы же, получается, заглушаем сансару таким образом. Вернее, она сама затихает постепенно.


Вы уже научились мышлению. Когда осваиваете новый навык, случаются неуклюжести в освоенных.

----------

Монферран (25.02.2019), Хотсан (25.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> I am calm , as a boa


Честно говоря, в какой-то момент жутко устаешь от всех этих мыслей.  И начинаешь просто ГЛАЗЕТЬ на мир, как в детстве. ГЛАЗЕТЬ И ВСАСЫВАТЬ его, и он как-то естесственно улегается в тебе, и наступает покой и радость. 

Да, надо овладевать учением, следить за умом, но уже не могу, и не хочу. Все, что успело улечься, - отлично. Именно оно и привело к глазению. ))) 

Самое смешное, что при этом учусь разным вещам по три часа в день вплоть до того, что мозг отрыгивает новую непривычную инфу. Думаю, как построить и закрепить нужные причинно-следственные связи эффективно для моих жизненных задач. Но это никак не мешает глазению))

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Такой вопрос:

Можно ли на китайский*  *прямо* перевести например такую фразу:
"Рама  все Веды прошёл"

И если да, то будет ли исходный смысл фразы понятен китайцу знающему лишь свой родной язык*?
(понятно также, как это вполне всё ещё может быть понятно человеку чей родной язык русский)

(* "один из" конечно, но это в данном случае не столь важно)

----------

Шавырин (26.02.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Не думай – говорили они, чувствуй – твердили они ...
> 
> А с этим "*«Интеллект — это оружие, которое побеждает любого врага»* (IV. Наставления в сравнении с «Изысканными высказываниями» , Строфы 29—34)
> 
> 
> (http://tibet-med.narod.ru/titd/titd57.htm)
> 
> Как быть ?


Да никак.
Интеллект это качественная составляющая способности мозга. Тут как Бог дал, у кого она выше, тот и победил.
Но когда на тебя надвигается большой амбал имбецильного вида, да ещё и с ломом, лучше быть снайпером, чем интеллектуалом :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

Горе не от Ума, а от беспрекословной веры ему, впрочем как и самой веры в него :Smilie: 
Не верь никому!
Мне можно :Big Grin:

----------


## Шавырин

> когда на тебя надвигается большой амбал имбецильного вида, да ещё и с ломом, лучше быть снайпером, чем интеллектуалом


Навыки снайпера в этой ситуации будут не эффективны , а вот Крав-мага́ (ивр. ‏קרב מגע‏‎ — «контактный бой») в самый раз , а для этого искусства необходим интеллект  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньшунь (23.05.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> "В моей школе изначально за основу берётся безмыслие."(6-ой патриарх)


А каким образом познаётся (фиксируется) это состояние ?

----------


## Шавырин

Кстати, перечитал историю о 6-ом патриархе Х*й-нэн(е) ...

И вот чего я не понял, если он всё чётко так постиг про природу Будды, то зачем бежал ?

----------

Евгений по (20.05.2019)

----------


## Алма

> А каким образом познаётся (фиксируется) это состояние ?


Познаётся в промежутке между двумя мыслями.
Что находится в этом промежутке? Посмотри.

----------

Шуньшунь (23.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можно ли на китайский*  *прямо* перевести например такую фразу:
> "Рама  все Веды прошёл"


А что она значит для человека, чей родной язык русский?

----------

Юй Кан (19.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что она значит для человека, чей родной язык русский?


Тем паче, -- для того, чей родной язык язык -- нерусский, как в нашем случае? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что она значит для человека, чей родной язык русский?


Признаюсь, думал что для человека чей родной язык русский, дойдёт смысл этой фразы.

А если прямо перевести на китайский вот то что я сейчас выше написал, это будет понятно китайцу знающему лишь свой родной язык ?

Вообще, что серьёзно, например фраза:
"он весь учебник прошёл"
уже непонятна для человека, чей родной язык русский?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Признаюсь, думал что для человека чей родной язык русский, дойдёт смысл этой фразы.
> 
> А если прямо перевести на китайский вот то что я сейчас выше написал, это будет понятно китайцу знающему лишь свой родной язык ?
> 
> Вообще, что серьёзно, например фраза:
> "он весь учебник прошёл"
> уже непонятна для человека, чей родной язык русский?


А что значит «прямо» перевести? Дословно? Не в любом языке «пройти» является синонимом слова «изучить». Например, в китайском не является, и даже в польском. Но вполне перевести на китайский смысл «Рама изучил Веды полностью», и он будет понятен китайцу в равной степени как и русскому (если китаец знает, кто такой Рама и что такое Веды, то поймёт, а если не знает, то не поймёт). И можно перевести фразу «он изучил учебник полностью».

----------


## Фил

> Да никак.
> Интеллект это качественная составляющая способности мозга. Тут как Бог дал, у кого она выше, тот и победил.
> Но когда на тебя надвигается большой амбал имбецильного вида, да ещё и с ломом, лучше быть снайпером, чем интеллектуалом


Интеллектуал такую ситуацию заранее предусмотрит в и в нее не попадет.
А иначе - какой он интеллектуал?

----------

Шавырин (20.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что значит «прямо» перевести? Дословно? *Не в любом языке «пройти» является синонимом слова «изучить».* Например, в китайском не является, и даже в польском. Но вполне перевести на китайский смысл «Рама изучил Веды полностью», и он будет понятен китайцу в равной степени как и русскому (если китаец знает, кто такой Рама и что такое Веды, то поймёт, а если не знает, то не поймёт). И можно перевести фразу «он изучил учебник полностью».


Вот и я об этом.
Когда писал то сообщение, как раз  рядом обсуждалось, что то типа "войти в ум", коан есть такой насколько понял,
Как по мне, вполне нормально сказать "войти в ум", здесь нет ничего странного, но кмк. на китайском для китайцев это будет звучать странно "как коан", но уже дай такое выражение индоевропейцу зачастую эта "странность" сойдёт на нет. 

Ну а то, что в этой теме написал, а не там, так это насчёт обсуждаемого на предыдущей странице "безмыслия", а то ли там там вообще имеется ввиду и нужно ли для этого отбрасывать вообще мышление как таковое.
Как например и часто говорят "не-концептуальное постижение", но там это не значит что имеется ввиду вообще без концепций, вообще без концепций никакое постижение не возможно. 


Также многие изречения (в том числе и Будды) построены с учётом таких двояких прочтений, с учётом всего семантического поля используемых слов, 
а например  использование "прошёл" или "дойти"  для значений "изучил" или "понять" вообще часто употребимы как норма, почему и использовал  это в вопросе
или например в "татхагата" важно сразу двух вариантов понимание и если перевести либо "так пришедший" либо "так ушедший" это теряется.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот и я об этом.
> Когда писал то сообщение, как раз  рядом обсуждалось, что то типа "войти в ум", коан есть такой насколько понял,
> Как по мне, вполне нормально сказать "войти в ум", здесь нет ничего странного, но кмк. на китайском для китайцев это будет звучать странно "как коан", но уже дай такое выражение индоевропейцу зачастую эта "странность" сойдёт на нет.


А не наоборот? 入心 это нормальное китайское выражение, означает, что что-то понято и усвоено. А по-русски мы всё же не говорим «войти в ум», на мой взгляд, это звучит как плохой перевод с китайского  :Smilie: 
Но в любом случае согласен, буквально переводить нельзя, нужно переводить искусно.
С другой стороны, и в тибетском, и в китайском игра слов в переводе «Татхагата» потерялась, у одних «так уходящий» у других «так приходящий», но всё равно справляются как-то с практикой Дхармы и те, и другие. Может быть, потому что Дхарма это не просто текст.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не думай – говорили они, чувствуй – твердили они ...
> 
> А с этим "*«Интеллект — это оружие, которое побеждает любого врага»* (IV. Наставления в сравнении с «Изысканными высказываниями» , Строфы 29—34)
> 
> 
> (http://tibet-med.narod.ru/titd/titd57.htm)
> 
> Как быть ?


 Противоречия ни какого , интеллект и есть та опора, которая позволяет доковылять до глубины  изначальной всецеломудрой природы ума, доковылять и отбросить этот "костыль", в виде духовного интеллекта, уже весьма удобного , совершенного и  эффективного в разных сферах бытия, но он становится излишним, если просветление реализовано , ведь теперь ум спонтанно мудр без всяких искуственных опор . А безмыслие - может быть и всего лишь  промежуточным  этапом тренировки устойчивости и безмятежности ума, и без направляющего вектора в виде интеллекта,  полная  реализация врядли достижима:
Медитация без Знания, хотя и дает результат некоторое время.
В конце будет уводить от истинного успеха;
Можно расплавить золото и серебро полностью,
Но как только огонь угаснет, они станут твердыми снова».
(Станца 228)

----------

Шавырин (23.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, на тему "несостоявшийся бой".
Вы понимаете, что если вы собираетесь, чтобы бой "состоялся" это означает, что противника надо будет убить?

Из двух противников победит тот, у кого был настрой не просто побить или напугать, а убить!
Если вы не хотите убить - большая вероятность проигрыша. Крыса хочет убить человека и человек с ней не связывается несмотря на превосходство в силе и размерах.
Оно надо?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2019), Шавырин (24.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Как говорят:

Большому псу лаять не надо.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не думай – говорили они, чувствуй – твердили они ...
> 
> А с этим "*«Интеллект — это оружие, которое побеждает любого врага»* (IV. Наставления в сравнении с «Изысканными высказываниями» , Строфы 29—34)
> 
> 
> (http://tibet-med.narod.ru/titd/titd57.htm)
> 
> Как быть ?


Интеллект бывает хорош в некоторых ситуациях. Вопрос в том, - насколько далеко ты умеешь мыслить?

Как-то одного из просветленных спросили -- думают ли будды ? Ответ немного поразил учеников - "думают, если захотят".  А вы можете думать, если захотите или всегда думаете?

----------

Aion (24.05.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Интеллект бывает хорош в некоторых ситуациях.


Он потому и хорош, что должен быть принесён в жертву. Жертвуют всегда лучшим из того, что имеется. Ради чего-то большего...

----------


## Шавырин

> или всегда думаете?


В этом и цимес, что практически всегда  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> Интеллект бывает хорош в некоторых ситуациях. Вопрос в том, - насколько далеко ты умеешь мыслить?


Интеллект включается в тех ситуациях, когда нет прямого интуитивного видения,  то есть практически всегда, если , конечно, не имеется какой то уровень реализации и внешние события уже не так неожиданны,  и предсказуемы в плане готовности правильно повести себя в них .



> Как-то одного из просветленных спросили -- думают ли будды ? Ответ немного поразил учеников - "думают, если захотят".  А вы можете думать, если захотите или всегда думаете?


 Вот бы можно было не думать, как только захочешь!)

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.05.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Вот бы можно было не думать, как только *захочешь*!)


Тут наоборот нужно. *Не хочу*, и не думаю :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот бы можно было не думать, как только захочешь!)


Элементарно: проявите к чемуто искренний интерес и вовлечённость или испытайте к чемуто неподдельный заполняющий всё восторг.

И это (интерес, восторг и т.п.) не самосуще,  это вполне поддаётся взращиванию\раскрытию, это тренируется.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.05.2019), Шавырин (25.05.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Элементарно: проявите к чемуто искренний интерес и вовлечённость или испытайте к чемуто неподдельный заполняющий всё восторг.
> 
> И это (интерес, восторг и т.п.) не самосуще,  это вполне поддаётся взращиванию\раскрытию, это тренируется.


Это как раз момент, когда субъект, объект и действие на минуточку сливаются.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это как раз момент, когда субъект, объект и действие на минуточку сливаются.


Не знаю.

Кмк: субьект, обьект и действия не то что сливаются, а просто есть понимание не самосущности всего этого, взаимозависимости и причинноследственности.
Плюс конечно понимание, что эта вся общая именно "картина" сформирована умом в уме и умом же познаётся.  Но не то, что вообще никак нет меня, вообще никак нет другого и вообще никак нет взаимодействия. Но тут одного шинэ\шаматха когда всецело ум заполнен чемто мало, нужен ещё и лхатон\випашйана и предварительный анализ какраз размышлением над всем этим, а если лишь шинэ\шаматха то это просто завершается без никакого понимания в остатке.
(это чисто ИМХО конечно)


А как Вы считаете, что цель, а что средство:

слияние субъекта, объекта и действия
или 
непоколебимость, восторг и доброта
?

----------


## Дэнни

> Тут наоборот нужно. *Не хочу*, и не думаю


  Без реального механизма достижения такого состояния ума , хотелки или нехотелки не дадут результата

----------


## Алма

> *понимание, что эта вся общая именно "картина" сформирована умом в уме и умом же познаётся.* (Здесь сделай СТОП!)
> 
> Но тут одного шинэ\шаматха когда всецело ум заполнен чемто мало, нужен ещё и лхатон\випашйана и предварительный анализ как раз размышлением над всем этим,*(Но это же опять Ум!)* а если лишь шинэ\шаматха то это просто завершается без никакого понимания в остатке.
> *(Выбрось всю эту бредятину! Это игры Ума!)*
> 
> 
> А как Вы считаете, что цель, а что средство:
> 
> слияние субъекта, объекта и действия
> ...


Если цель набухаться, то средство - вино :Smilie: 
Но это уже Дзен. :Big Grin:

----------


## Алма

> Без реального механизма достижения такого состояния ума , хотелки или нехотелки не дадут результата


Реальный механизм - не хотеть

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> понимание, что эта вся общая именно "картина" сформирована умом в уме и умом же познаётся.





> Здесь сделай СТОП!


Не, стоп надо сделать здесь:



> субьект, обьект и действия не то что сливаются, а *просто есть понимание не самосущности всего этого, взаимозависимости и причинноследственности.*
> Плюс конечно понимание, что эта вся общая именно "картина" сформирована умом в уме и умом же познаётся. *Но не то, что вообще никак нет меня, вообще никак нет другого и вообще никак нет взаимодействия*.


Иначе неоадвайтисты, просветленцы и прочие наполеоны, дружным хором пропоют:

Здравствуй дружок !

(ну и далее, ктотто с палаты елейным голосом скажет:
Милости прошу к нашему шалашу !
(занавес))

----------

Алма (26.05.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Элементарно: проявите к чемуто искренний интерес и вовлечённость или испытайте к чемуто неподдельный заполняющий всё восторг.
> 
> И это (интерес, восторг и т.п.) не самосуще,  это вполне поддаётся взращиванию\раскрытию, это тренируется.


 " К чему то" - было бы  просто всегда  создавать что-либо исскуственное для увлечения этим реального внутреннего мира,но этот мир настроен на определенное , и какое то "что то" ему может не подойти. И взращивается ( эта наработка состояния вовлеченности) на определенных стимулах , а не просто, как общий механизм, даже, если он взращен и  уже срабатывает, то, наверное, это следовало бы делать осмысленно , направляя на что-то конкретное,  то есть в режиме осознанности. Однако,тем не менее,  это будет заменой на эмоциональное состояние, а не безмыслие по желанию, когда захочешь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> " К чему то" - было бы  просто всегда  создавать что-либо исскуственное для увлечения этим реального внутреннего мира,но этот мир настроен на определенное , и какое то "что то" ему может не подойти. И взращивается ( эта наработка состояния вовлеченности) на определенных стимулах , а не просто, как общий механизм, даже, если он взращен и  уже срабатывает, то, наверное, это следовало бы делать осмысленно , направляя на что-то конкретное,  то есть в режиме осознанности. Однако,тем не менее,  это будет заменой на эмоциональное состояние, а не безмыслие по желанию, когда захочешь.


В принципе тренируется на любом "обьекте" : образ Будды, дыхание, камушек, мантра ...
Главное, чтоб был живой интерес и вовлечённость, чтоб не терялись ясность и свежесть ума. Что также паралельно тренируется. И что есть также условиями, ведь ничто не случается без необходимых причин и условий.
А если ещё и без радости и восторга, то о таком самом простом методе безмыслия уже упоминал сегодня один действительно понимающий (пишу это без малейшей иронии) человек - сильный удар по голове ; )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не знаю.
> 
> Кмк: субьект, обьект и действия не то что сливаются, а просто есть понимание не самосущности всего этого, взаимозависимости и причинноследственности.
> Плюс конечно понимание, что эта вся общая именно "картина" сформирована умом в уме и умом же познаётся.  Но не то, что вообще никак нет меня, вообще никак нет другого и вообще никак нет взаимодействия. Но тут одного шинэ\шаматха когда всецело ум заполнен чемто мало, нужен ещё и лхатон\випашйана и предварительный анализ какраз размышлением над всем этим, а если лишь шинэ\шаматха то это просто завершается без никакого понимания в остатке.
> (это чисто ИМХО конечно)
> 
> 
> А как Вы считаете, что цель, а что средство:
> 
> ...


Одно следует из другого. Обычно наибольшая радость достигается, объект и субъект сливаются. И как бы нет никакого отдельного субъекта и объекта.  

Можно привести пример из простой жизни. Например долго копил на машину и потом её приобрел. Будет небольшой пиковый момент, когда ум расслабляется "наконец то я это получил, это то, что надо".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Одно следует из другого. Обычно наибольшая радость достигается, объект и субъект сливаются. И как бы нет никакого отдельного субъекта и объекта.  
> 
> Можно привести пример из простой жизни. Например долго копил на машину и потом её приобрел. Будет небольшой пиковый момент, когда ум расслабляется "наконец то я это получил, это то, что надо".


Интересует Ваше мнение, конкретно по вопросу, что цель, а что средство:

"слияние субъекта, объекта и действия"
или 
"непоколебимость, восторг и доброта"

Ведь например если "слияние субъекта, объекта и действия" средство то тогда критерием правильного понимания и осуществления "слияния" будет именно то есть ли в результате "непоколебимость, восторг и доброта" (а то каких только подобных "слияний" быть только не может, и разница между ними очень тонка) 
либоже наоборот:
"непоколебимость, восторг и доброта" средство то тогда критерием правильного понимания и осуществления данного "состояния" будет "слияние субъекта, объекта и действия" (а то каких только подобных "состояний" быть только не может, и разница между ними очень тонка) 

имхо, это важно понимать, что из этого цель, а что средство.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Интересует Ваше мнение, конкретно по вопросу, что цель, а что средство:
> 
> "слияние субъекта, объекта и действия"
> или 
> "непоколебимость, восторг и доброта"
> 
> Ведь например если "слияние субъекта, объекта и действия" средство то тогда критерием правильного понимания и осуществления "слияния" будет именно то есть ли в результате "непоколебимость, восторг и доброта" (а то каких только подобных "слияний" быть только не может, и разница между ними очень тонка) 
> либоже наоборот:
> "непоколебимость, восторг и доброта" средство то тогда критерием правильного понимания и осуществления данного "состояния" будет "слияние субъекта, объекта и действия" (а то каких только подобных "состояний" быть только не может, и разница между ними очень тонка) 
> ...


Средство - это Дхарма, цель - это состояние Будды. У Вас написано, что Вы являетесь Кагью, значит скорее всего средством является 4 общие и 4 специальные практики Нёндро. Все описанные нами обоими элементы там тренируются.
Но эти элементы являются и средством и целью. Если довести их до совершенства, то они являются частью состояния Будды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У Вас написано, что Вы являетесь Кагью, значит скорее всего средством является 4 общие и 4 специальные практики Нёндро.


Необязательно.
В Кагью есть много разных вариантов последовательностей методов.
В том числе и в Карма Кагью много разных вариантов последовательностей методов. Описанная Вами одна из возможных. (довольно таки эффективная, много чего всесторонне прорабатывающая и даже могущая быть основным методом формальной практики "на всю жизнь", но не являющаяся жёстко обязательной). 
Но это уже немного в стороне от вопроса и тематики подфорума, хотя хорошо и это знать.

----------

Шавырин (26.05.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> В принципе тренируется на любом "обьекте" : образ Будды, дыхание, камушек, мантра ...
> Главное, чтоб был живой интерес и вовлечённость, чтоб не терялись ясность и свежесть ума. Что также паралельно тренируется. И что есть также условиями, ведь ничто не случается без необходимых причин и условий.
> А если ещё и без радости и восторга, то о таком самом простом методе безмыслия уже упоминал сегодня один действительно понимающий (пишу это без малейшей иронии) человек - сильный удар по голове ; )


 Вот и видится, что как только кто-то определился  в важности достичь реального безмыслия  для этого постижения возникает необходимость создания  длинной причинно-следственной цепи  для способа  из 1-ого абзаца, где нужно подпитаться реальным интересом и изрядно потренироваться , или же немного пошутить над своей  реальностью  для способа из 2-го абзаца, где причинно-следственная цепочка может непредсказуемо искривиться. Будет ли  хватать среднестатическому индивидууму мотивационной базы для 1-го способа, 2-ой способ лучше сразу  опустим за скобки, или, наверное, здесь будет все таки полезно  иметь более широкий набор буддийских  инструментов и приличную групповую энергию для реализации,  и это нечто другое, чем просто с удовольствием позаниматься простой медитацией сосредоточения .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот и видится, что как только кто-то определился  в важности достичь реального безмыслия  для этого постижения возникает необходимость создания  длинной причинно-следственной цепи  для способа  из 1-ого абзаца, где нужно подпитаться реальным интересом и изрядно потренироваться , или же немного пошутить над своей  реальностью  для способа из 2-го абзаца, где причинно-следственная цепочка может непредсказуемо искривиться. Будет ли  хватать среднестатическому индивидууму мотивационной базы для 1-го способа, 2-ой способ лучше сразу  опустим за скобки, или, наверное, здесь будет все таки полезно  иметь более широкий набор буддийских  инструментов и приличную групповую энергию для реализации,  и это нечто другое, чем просто с удовольствием позаниматься простой медитацией сосредоточения .


В том то и дело, что под "безмыслием" можно много чего понимать, это может быть состояние восторга АХ! "ребёнка впервые увидевшего такой прекрасный храм" что аж дыхание прекратилось а не только мысли, "первый оргазм девственницы", или "овощеподобное" состояние "лунатика" или просто прекращение спорадическое внутреннего словесного по...(ннно)...тока, или ... .
Или напр., когда автоматом не вовлекаешься во внутреннее, а есть определённое пространство выбора - это также "безмыслие", хоть и мысли есть. 
Да и мысли это не обязательно лишь внутренние слова, так решение какойто задачи аля "озарение", это также - мысль.  И вообще каждый момент ума, всё безграничное содержание каждого момента ума, это - мысль.

 А медитация "сосредоточения" это, как и всё составное состоит из причин и условий. Это надо простраивать, собирать и развивать вместе все компоненты, одним из которых и важный, есть - удовольствие. (вот напр. чакчэн нёндро чем хорошо, что это в том числе и комплексно простаивает необходимые компоненты для шаматха\шинэ, но могут быть и есть другие методы создания причин и условий шаматха)
Тут кмк., ещё могут уводить в сторону такие варианты переводов, как "сосредоточение", "концентрация", "однонапрвленность" и т.п.
"экаграта" это скорее заполнение всего пространства ума чемто "одним" или расширение узкого просвета сознания на чтото одно "безграничное"
"шаматха", скорее - спокойствие,  умиротворённость.
"самадхи", скорее - кульминация.

----------

Шавырин (27.05.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Необязательно.
> В Кагью есть много разных вариантов последовательностей методов.
> В том числе и в Карма Кагью много разных вариантов последовательностей методов. Описанная Вами одна из возможных. (довольно таки эффективная, много чего всесторонне прорабатывающая и даже могущая быть основным методом формальной практики "на всю жизнь", но не являющаяся жёстко обязательной). 
> Но это уже немного в стороне от вопроса и тематики подфорума, хотя хорошо и это знать.


Если делать Нендро, то ответы на наши вопросы раскрываются очень хорошо.

----------


## Дэнни

> В том то и дело, что под "безмыслием" можно много чего понимать, это может быть состояние восторга АХ! "ребёнка впервые увидевшего такой прекрасный храм" что аж дыхание прекратилось а не только мысли, "первый оргазм девственницы", или "овощеподобное" состояние "лунатика" или просто прекращение спорадическое внутреннего словесного по...(ннно)...тока, или ... .
> Или напр., когда автоматом не вовлекаешься во внутреннее, а есть определённое пространство выбора - это также "безмыслие", хоть и мысли есть. 
> Да и мысли это не обязательно лишь внутренние слова, так решение какойто задачи аля "озарение", это также - мысль.  И вообще каждый момент ума, всё безграничное содержание каждого момента ума, это - мысль.
> 
>  А медитация "сосредоточения" это, как и всё составное состоит из причин и условий. Это надо простраивать, собирать и развивать вместе все компоненты, одним из которых и важный, есть - удовольствие. (вот напр. чакчэн нёндро чем хорошо, что это в том числе и комплексно простаивает необходимые компоненты для шаматха\шинэ, но могут быть и есть другие методы создания причин и условий шаматха)
> Тут кмк., ещё могут уводить в сторону такие варианты переводов, как "сосредоточение", "концентрация", "однонапрвленность" и т.п.
> "экаграта" это скорее заполнение всего пространства ума чемто "одним" или расширение узкого просвета сознания на чтото одно "безграничное"
> "шаматха", скорее - спокойствие,  умиротворённость.
> "самадхи", скорее - кульминация.


  Безмыслие, в  его психотехническом определении - это, когда ум замкнут сам на себя, не  фрагментируется, не делится  на  различные  чередующиеся мыслеформы, не рассеивается во вне 
Медитативная работа (различные ее приемы),в конечном итоге, сводится к тому , чтобы  вывести ум в его первоначальное цельное нефрагментированное состояние. Все другие варианты безмыслия ,конечно,  не есть следствие прямой работы с умом

----------

Шавырин (27.05.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Безмыслие, в  его психотехническом определении - это, когда ум замкнут сам на себя, не  фрагментируется, не делится  на  различные  чередующиеся мыслеформы, не рассеивается во вне 
> Медитативная работа (различные ее приемы),в конечном итоге, сводится к тому , чтобы  вывести ум в его первоначальное цельное нефрагментированное состояние. Все другие варианты безмыслия ,конечно,  не есть следствие прямой работы с умом


*[убрана грубость]*
В моменте безмыслия ума просто нет.
Нет, от слова совсем.
Ни на что он там не замыкается.
А словосочетание "медитативная работа" вообще сводит на нет весь смысл самой "медитации".
Нельзя *делать* медитацию!
Выводить куда то ум, или работать с умом, это как тушить пожар бензином.
Чем больше вы работаете с умом, тем больше вы ум задействуете.
*Дэнни*, что такое Ум? Постарайся найти ответ, не используя Ум.
Не думай! Просто наблюдай, как охотник в засаде. Что это?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(снова шепотом : )

meditatio

(могли всё таки переводить и понимали о чём речь, пока латынью пользовались)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Безмыслие, в  его психотехническом определении - это, *когда ум замкнут сам на себя*, не  фрагментируется, не делится  на  различные  чередующиеся мыслеформы, не рассеивается во вне 
> Медитативная работа (различные ее приемы),в конечном итоге, сводится к тому , чтобы  вывести ум в его первоначальное цельное нефрагментированное состояние. Все другие варианты безмыслия ,конечно,  не есть следствие прямой работы с умом


Хороший нож из хорошей стали можно хорошо заточить.
И можно много чего им сделать, кроме одного - разрезать этим ножом его же лезвие.

----------


## Дэнни

> Я дико извиняюсь, но всё это, пусть очень *умная*, но галиматья.
> В моменте безмыслия ума просто нет.
> Нет, от слова совсем.
> Ни на что он там не замыкается.
> А словосочетание "медитативная работа" вообще сводит на нет весь смысл самой "медитации".
> Нельзя *делать* медитацию!
> Выводить куда то ум, или работать с умом, это как тушить пожар бензином.
> Чем больше вы работаете с умом, тем больше вы ум задействуете.
> *Дэнни*, что такое Ум? Постарайся найти ответ, не используя Ум.
> Не думай! Просто наблюдай, как охотник в засаде. Что это?


 Вот, именно, этим и занимается буддизм в своей практике, наблюдает за умом,но с целью его дефрагментации, искоренения, сначала, негативных эмоциональных импульсов ,и  затем концептуальных установок, что бы привести его в "норму" изначальной  спонтанно мудрой природы. Ум не может не использоваться, ум сам  творит свои состояния , создавая "индивидуумные" формы, сам запутывается в фантомных личностных формах и сам же должен выкручиваться из этих тупиков, в направлении  просветления. Наблюдать посредством "охотника" можно долго и безрезультатно,  важно видеть образ цели, к которому приводят те или иные техники, образ  того, что будет буддийской реализацией.

----------

Алма (29.05.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Хороший нож из хорошей стали можно хорошо заточить.
> И можно много чего им сделать, кроме одного - разрезать этим ножом его же лезвие.


 Аллегория туманная, нож сам себя не порождает и не затачивает,  ум  же творит свои формы и "острые" , и "тупые", является источником посредником,содержателем, передатчиком и завершителем своей проекционной активности

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Аллегория туманная, нож сам себя не порождает и не затачивает,  ум  же творит свои формы и "острые" , и "тупые", является источником посредником,содержателем, передатчиком и завершителем своей проекционной активности


Ум творит сам себя это такая же крайность, как и материя порождает ум. Все такие концепции разбиваются о камни действительности и пути на их основе тупиковы.

Основа буддизма это - взаимозависимость и взаимобусловленность. Это кардинальное отличие буддийского взгляда от всех остальных.
Понимание необходимости не только прямых близких по природе причин, но и равнонебходимость условий, предпосылок, питания и т.п.
Иначе просто можно рассказывать человеку, что он уже Будда и всё, разговор окончится книжка на полку поставится, а дальше всё то же что и было.
Можно носится с семечкой и даже соорудить для него пьедестал  и установить в красном углу, а можно обеспечить все необходимые условия и питание из которого уже и вырастит растение и принесёт плод.
Так знание  ума и его природы, это знание семени, но с этим нужно работать, не с семенем так там ничего не надо ни добавлять ни устранять оно уже совершенно, а с условиями, предпосылками и питанием.

Выше Вы писали о замыкании ума на самого себя, это тупиковый путь, невозможно ничего обособить и замкнуть на самого себя - сарва дхарма анатма. Направление к обособлению и замыканию ума на самого себя это  неосуществимая иллюзия.

----------

Алма (29.05.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Ум творит сам себя это такая же крайность, как и материя порождает ум. Все такие концепции разбиваются о камни действительности и пути на их основе тупиковы.


 Голословно и не без манипуляций ассоциациями , абсолютно не видится ни какой параллели с психотехнической методологией буддизма. Все возникло из первозданной природы ума, и теперь за счет практики преследуется цель возврата в это состояние




> Основа буддизма это - взаимозависимость и взаимобусловленность. Это кардинальное отличие буддийского взгляда от всех остальных.
> Понимание необходимости не только прямых близких по природе причин, но и равнонебходимость условий, предпосылок, питания и т.п.


Про основы буддизма можно много разного наинтерпретировать : взаимообусловленность описывается  механизмом причинно-следственной связи, и по ходу практики  распутываются, как раз, хитросплетения обусловленных состояний 



> Иначе просто можно рассказывать человеку, что он уже Будда и всё, разговор окончится книжка на полку поставится, а дальше всё то же что и было.


 Именно этим и не стоит заниматься. Нужны: представление  теоретического образа цели, методы реализации , сильная мотивация и групповая энергия для дальнего путешествия, Можно посидеть в медитации, взбодрить ум, и затем также поставить "книжку на полку"



> Можно носится с семечкой и даже соорудить для него пьедестал  и установить в красном углу, а можно обеспечить все необходимые условия и питание из которого уже и вырастит растение и принесёт плод.
> Так знание  ума и его природы, это знание семени, но с этим нужно работать, не с семенем так там ничего не надо ни добавлять ни устранять оно уже совершенно, а с условиями, предпосылками и питанием.


 Метафоры могут и заставить ум подзависнуть на них- методы,  только методы!




> Выше Вы писали о замыкании ума на самого себя, это тупиковый путь, невозможно ничего обособить и замкнуть на самого себя - сарва дхарма анатма. Направление к обособлению и замыканию ума на самого себя это  неосуществимая иллюзия.


 Имелось ввиду,именно на ум, как таковой, сейчас он разомкнут  и рассеян на фрагментарные личностные проекционные  составляющие

----------


## Алма

Но на вопрос вы таки не ответили.
Что такое Ум, в отсутствии мыслей?

----------


## Вадим Шу

> Но на вопрос вы таки не ответили.
> Что такое Ум, в отсутствии мыслей?


В первом приближении, его можно сравнить с пространством восприятия, или же с зеркалом.

----------


## Aion

> Что такое Ум, в отсутствии мыслей?


Есть три варианта: 
1)чувства,
2)ощущения,
3)интуиция.
Либо их комбинация...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Шу

> Есть три варианта: 
> 1)чувства,
> 2)ощущения,
> 3)интуиция.
> Либо их комбинация...


А это не объекты ума?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2019)

----------


## Алма

> А это не объекты ума?


А в твоём ответе разве нет? :Smilie: 

Такой простой вопрос 


> Что такое Ум, в отсутствии мыслей?


Его не надо думать. Не надо насиловать Ум, не надо останавливать мысли. Просто посмотреть.
В момент отсутствия мыслей - Где Ум?
Не думать!
Смотреть. Наблюдать.
Вот одна мысль ушла, другая пришла, а что было в промежутке? Это тоже Ум?
Он отсутствовал? Или это был "пустой Ум"?
А если это "пустой Ум", то какие у него качества?
Это просто :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

> Есть три варианта: 
> ....


И все не верные.
Ты чувствуешь горячее, ощущаешь ожог, инстинктивно отдёргиваешь руку, - где в это время Ум?
Ум проявится потом, вместе с мыслями.
А где он был До мыслей? :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> И все не верные.
> Ты чувствуешь горячее, ощущаешь ожог, инстинктивно отдёргиваешь руку, - где в это время Ум?
> Ум проявится потом, вместе с мыслями.
> А где он был До мыслей?


Ум сам в себе. А не во времени.

----------


## Алма

> Ум сам в себе. А не во времени.


А во время сильного испуга? Он где?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Алма

> Ум сам в себе. А не во времени.


Время рождается Умом, поэтому изначально он не может быть во времени.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Время рождается Умом, поэтому изначально он не может быть во времени.


Время это потенциал саккумулированного в вас будущего относительно настоящего. Ум лишь один из инструментов сознания живущего для будущего, будущим и в будущем.

----------

Алма (19.06.2019)

----------


## Aion

> А это не объекты ума?


Это события ума.

----------


## Вадим Шу

> Это события ума.


Можно воспринимать так, можно как объекты, возникающие и исчезающие в пространстве восприятия, можно как процессы/события.
Но все это не ум как таковой. В лучшем случае, манифестация некоторых аспектов его природы.

----------


## Aion

> Но все это не ум как таковой.


А что толку говорить: "ум как таковой", если вы не знаете, что это?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вадим Шу

> А что толку говорить: "ум как таковой", если вы не знаете, что это?


Наверное, это логично. Глаз не может увидеть себя. Ум не может познать себя )

----------


## Aion

> Наверное, это логично. Глаз не может увидеть себя. Ум не может познать себя )


Ну почему же не может, очень даже может: 


> ИЗНАЧАЛЬНАЯ ПРИРОДА УМА
> 
> Сущностью базового сознания является неизменная Будда-природа, чьи истинные свойства не меняются от того,   пребывает она в неведении или нет. Когда ум узнает свою истинную природу, базовое сознание и семь типов фрагментарного сознания, свойственных запутанному уму, сменяются различными просветленными состояниями. Эти состояния –  сферы активности различных форм первозданного осознавания.
> 
> Нерожденный ум. Шамар Ринпоче

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.06.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну почему же не может, очень даже может:


"ИЗНАЧАЛЬНАЯ ПРИРОДА УМА

Сущностью базового сознания является неизменная Будда-природа, чьи истинные свойства не меняются от того, пребывает она в неведении или нет. Когда ум узнает свою истинную природу, базовое сознание и семь типов фрагментарного сознания, свойственных запутанному уму, сменяются различными просветленными состояниями. Эти состояния – сферы активности различных форм *первозданного осознавания.*

Нерожденный ум. Шамар Ринпоче "

А как эти сферы активности можно соотнести с "*Нельзя найти того мгновения, начиная с которого создания, заблудившиеся в невежестве, скованные жаждой бытия, пускаются в свои странствования и блуждания*" 

Будда Шакьямуни. Самъютта-никая ***



*** *Первозданное осознавание* vs *безначальность* 

Для меня это - филологический тупик, Аарон !

Если можно, по - Фрейду  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> А как эти сферы активности можно соотнести с "*Нельзя найти того мгновения, начиная с которого создания, заблудившиеся в невежестве, скованные жаждой бытия, пускаются в свои странствования и блуждания*" 
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни. Самъютта-никая ***
> 
> 
> 
> *** *Первозданное осознавание* vs *безначальность* 
> 
> Для меня это - филологический тупик, Аарон !
> ...


Легко: 



> Пустота, которая не является ничем,
> 
> В сущности, есть самоосознавание и самоозарение.
> 
> Именно она называется Татхагатагарбхой,
> 
> А также Ваджрой безусловного смысла.
> 
> *Джамген Конгтрул, «Гьюламейнамдрел» 10б.*


Сознание (виджняна) и изначальное осознавание (джняна) существенно различны.

Тут подробно.

По Фрейду: сдуру можно и ваджр сломать...  :Cool:

----------

Шавырин (20.06.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Пустота, которая является ничем, 
> В сущности и есть Ты

----------


## Ersh

Опять начинается конкурс на самый "дзенский" ответ. Мухаха.

----------

Вадим Шу (20.06.2019)

----------


## Вадим Шу

> Опять начинается конкурс на самый "дзенский" ответ. Мухаха.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Алма

> Мухаха.





> Ха!


Мы просто сокращаем, вытёсываем из алмаза учений, бриллиант знаний :Smilie: 
Ну и наоборот :Big Grin:

----------


## Мансур

> Опять начинается конкурс на самый "дзенский" ответ. Мухаха.


А приз победителю - бан?

----------

Алма (20.06.2019)

----------


## Ersh

> Мы просто сокращаем, вытёсываем из алмаза учений, бриллиант знаний
> Ну и наоборот


Экие вы затейники. А что, учение уже усвоено в полном объеме и инструмент отточен?

----------


## Ersh

> А приз победителю - бан?


)))))))))))))))

----------


## Алма

> Экие вы затейники. А что, учение уже усвоено в полном объеме и инструмент отточен?


В лучших традициях! :Kiss:

----------


## Ersh

> В лучших традициях!


Я так понимаю, что вы уже тут демонстрировали свое кунгфу

----------


## Алма

> Я так понимаю, что вы уже тут демонстрировали свое кунгфу


Скорее Айкидо-дзень. :Smilie:

----------

